# Helios Nutrition BCAA Breakdown



## Helios (Mar 25, 2013)

Here is our current nutrition label for our incoming BCAAs


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 25, 2013)

You guys have any plans for EAA's?


----------



## Spongy (Mar 25, 2013)

We have a bead on a possibility, but weren't sure if there was interest.



coltmc4545 said:


> You guys have any plans for EAA's?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe I'll post a thread on EAA's and you can see if there's any response and go from there? I get em pretty cheap (same for BCAA's) and I don't know what your guys prices will be but I'd much rather pay a few extra bucks and support you then the place I get em from. Ill dig up some info on EAA's and start a thread.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 25, 2013)

that would be fantastic Colt, thanks!



coltmc4545 said:


> Maybe I'll post a thread on EAA's and you can see if there's any response and go from there? I get em pretty cheap (same for BCAA's) and I don't know what your guys prices will be but I'd much rather pay a few extra bucks and support you then the place I get em from. Ill dig up some info on EAA's and start a thread.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 25, 2013)

No problem bro! It'll be tmrw or tues when I can sit down in front of the actual computer.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 25, 2013)

Any idea when it will be on sale?  My stock is almost out


----------



## Spongy (Mar 25, 2013)

honestly, we still haven't even tasted it yet so I'm not sure.  If it tastes bad, we're not going to carry it.  Bottom line is I'm sick of bad tasting BCAAs.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah dude it's hard to find one that tastes good.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 25, 2013)

hurry up boss.  need more soon.


----------

